# Happy 1st Birthday Lobo!!



## Chrissy_G (Jan 11, 2007)

Okay this is long overdue, his birthday was on June 27th. I can't believe a year has past since he was born, I remember the breeder emailing me saying her dog had given birth and counting down the days till I would be able to pick him up. It's been a wild ride and I hope that it continues that way, he's changed my life for the better. Happy Birthday Lobo!! 

He's gone from this:


























to this:









The local dog store gave him a birthday bone:

















And he got a bath on a hot summer day










































Thanks for Looking!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lobo!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Lobo! Love those adorable puppy pics!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Hope you had a great birthday Lobo!!!!


----------



## jmom288 (Jun 11, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOBO


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday Lobo, looks like you enjoyed your special treat!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy birthday Lobo!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday, belated that is








judging by the photos, that bone musta been yummy.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lobo, I just love the floppy ears pictures!!


----------

